# MMM - Macarthur Australia



## System (18 May 2017)

Macarthur Australia is an exploration and development company focused on identifying and developing high grade lithium projects and two Iron Ore Projects in Western Australia; the Ularring hematite project and the Moonshine magnetite project.

It is anticipated that MMM will list on the ASX during May 2017.

http://www.macarthuraustralia.com


----------

